# Reason for people not tipping?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Do you guys think that the reason why passengers don't tip that often is because paxs think we are doing well for ourselves especially since Uber used to advertise drivers making $20-40 an hour or $5000/month. Or, at least, they did it in my city of Boston. They think we make more than them, therefore they don't tip us.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

They don't tip because uber planted it in their heads that the tip is included. There's no tipping option in the app for a reason. That's not by accident.

You want tips? Drive a taxi.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

Its all different and it can be for an variety of reasons. But i think the biggest reason is alot of pax don't carry cash anymore nowadays and there is no tip option in the app. Next comes the fact that uber advertise/lied tip is included in the beginning and now they got sued, lost, and they still discourages tipping by stating tips are not expected,etc. 
The uber fares is alot cheaper than taxis, but its an bit more than what we see in our driver app. For $8 gross fares that we see, the pax pays around $11 for it depending on market. Uber gets an bigger cut for itself by separating some parts of the fare by calling it an booking fee,and safety fee. Uber 
keeps the total fare the pax paid from the driver looking at it, and it does not display to the pax what the driver actually made from their trip.
If it hits them in the eye that an driver make $2.40 from picking them up and dropping them off on those minimum trips, i think there will
be an increase in tipping even without it being built into the app.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

There's no mystery here. Your company tells your pax not to tip you.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uber tells them not to and people believe anything they want to hear. How do you think we ended up with such lying bastards running the country?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I know the company tells them not to tip. We all saw the tutorial video before doing Uber. I'm just saying, do paxs think we make more than we do because of false advertisement? I say yes. Just wanna know what you guys think.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Cheapest of the cheap passengers is what Uber courts.


----------



## Gord B (Jul 8, 2016)

I think it's really that many customers just think it's the norm not to tip Uber drivers. The other thing is that they pay directly through the app, so it's possible that some simply don't have any cash on them (they don't think about it ahead of time). I try not to be too much of a cynic.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Gord B said:


> I try not to be too much of a cynic.


Lol. I am a new Uber driver. Hopefully I don't become a cynic as time passes.


----------



## i0n (Jul 2, 2016)

One of my passengers was convinced that I must be making huge money; then had me drive him maybe 2 miles. Yeah, big money in that.  Probably drove 5 miles to pick him up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Apply Occam's Razor.

The passengers do not tip because Uber tells them not to tip.

Anything else introduces too many variables.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

hung said:


> Lol. I am a new Uber driver. Hopefully I don't become a cynic as time passes.


That's like being out in the rain and hoping not to get wet.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

They dont tip because we as drivers dont spread the word that people should be tipping the drivers. Tell everyone.
Uber drivers make about $5 an hour and as a PAX you should be tipping! dont be cheap. toss the guy a few bucks. 
Tell your friends, your neighbors, everyone you meet that take an uber, THEY SHOULD BE TIPPING THEIR DRIVER.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

hung said:


> Do you guys think that the reason why passengers don't tip that often is because paxs think we are doing well for ourselves especially since Uber used to advertise drivers making $20-40 an hour or $5000/month. Or, at least, they did it in my city of Boston. They think we make more than them, therefore they don't tip us.


Uber has surge rates, cabs don't. Cab drivers get tips, Uber drivers don't

It balances out.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

GILD said:


> Uber drivers make about $5 an hour and as a PAX you should be tipping! dont be cheap. toss the guy a few bucks.


No.


----------



## Lindsay3222 (Jul 13, 2016)

A lot of people tell me they think tip is included


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

I think most people think it is included, or worse yet, think it is not allowed. Strangely, in the last two weeks, I have received far more regular tips and I have no idea why (still a very small percentage, of course). The one that stuck with me was a guy who handed me $5 and said "Tell Uber to go screw, I'm tipping you anyway" as if he thought he was doing something illegal. Uber has done a great job of making people assume that tipping is not even a consideration.


----------

